

RIM looks to attract new talent with ‘rim.jobs’ - kylelibra
http://www.bgr.com/2011/01/13/rim-looks-to-attract-new-talent-with-rim-jobs/

======
kylelibra
This is really embarrassing, hopefully we are going to find out someone else
registered the domain and pointed it towards <http://www.rim.com/careers/> as
a joke.

~~~
imack
Or perhaps RIM wanted this to happen so thousands upon thousands of techies
would view their careers page in a simple viral scheme. Though, were I to
place a bet on what happened, I would put my money on your scenario.

I doubt RIM unintentionally let this slip through, the "RIM jobs" joke is as
ubiquitous as "that's what she said" in Waterloo.

